# Mounting ext4 filesystem inside a LVM partition



## mrzdevcore (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I'm a newbie in freebsd FreeBSD and I try to mount my EXT4 filesystem in a LVM partition but I don't know how to do that. I've used the following commands but there is a problem:
`#kldload /boot/kernel/geom_linux_lvm.ko`
`#ext4fuse /dev/linux_lvm/DATA-DATA   /media/data`

My EXT4 partition is named DATA-DATA.


----------

